# need advice to connect meyer E46



## eric des bois (Dec 23, 2004)

1-from battery+ to the selenoid lug
2-from selenoid 2nd lug to the motor positive lug of the unit
3-from the small screw of the selenoid to the switch inside (bottom lug)
4 -from the switch to the black wire of the unit( top lug)
5 -ground the unit to the engine

and nothing work what i am doing wrong?????

thanks to all

eric des bois


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20765

I posted a pic of the wiring setup on the above link take a look see if it applies to your setup.

Go to the diamond link at the top of this page if you need a manual for your meyer.


----------



## eric des bois (Dec 23, 2004)

*new problem*

*hi Mebes 
Thanks for the advise that you gave.Just was needed to connect a wire to the ignition wire that goes ON when you turn the switch and then to the a fuse to the middle of the switch control of the plower.

the result was good and everything was ok but got a new problem:....
the plower does not come down when I put the switch to the lower(float)i checked the electric continuity it is ok till the the unit .what can I do about it ???????????????

Thank you and happy new year

Eric des bois*


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Do you have power at the "A Coil"
You should feel some magnetism on the back side of it with a screwdriver.

The coil may have failed if you can't feel any magnetism, and you have 12V at it.

You may also have some junk blocking the valve operation if you do have magnetism.

You might also want to loosen the big packing nut on the top of your lift ram, to see if it's stuck there.


----------



## eric des bois (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks again Mebes
The coils that operate the vave was ok. But I had to pry it of and unscrew the valve under it .
The screen filter was full of dirt.
I decide to flush the dirty oil out and melt the ice inside by removing the drain plug and the two other beside, after I put them back and fill the unit white diesel, operate the piston up and down 3 times and drain it.I made this operation one more time and removing the coil operated valve one more time the screen filter was dirty again and put back fill the unit wih almost I pint of power steering fluid reinstall it in front of the 4.4 and everything work perfectly.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Glad to help.


----------

